# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  mimic, immersion robot, Robomotive Laboratories LLC, Cincinnati, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Robomotive Laboratories LLC

"mimic: immersion robot" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 6, 2016

----------

